# Looking for drivers and subs to plow this winter in the Chicago area



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

We have plenty of work in the Chicagoland area. Our service area goes from Gurnee, down to Lansing,and west to Rockford and Dekalb. If interested, please send an email to [email protected]. We pay subs within 14 days of service ALWAYS!! Plenty of work to be done. We pay drivers weekly.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Are you a dispatcher for Tovar?


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

What are you paying your Subs to drive for you


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I am interested in the Rockford stuff Thats where I am from I have truck and plow


----------

